# Looking For Sceptre Custom Amp Schematic



## Lee Payne (Feb 9, 2011)

I inherited a Sceptre Custom Reverb Amp head from my father in 1977 when I was 3 mos old. It hasn't worked since then. I would like to hear what it sounds like. I'm trying to fix it, but can't find the schematic for it anywhere. Anyone know of this company? Or know where I might be able to track down the schematic for the amp? I need to replace a couple of blown resistors that have the colour codes burned off and are untestable.


----------



## parkhead (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a scepter signet made in Hamilton Ontario ... Mine is a direct knock off of a Fender Vibro Champ 
I used that schematic to fix it 

p


----------

